# UPDATED INFO ON HOTEL EXPRESS PASS......questions welcome....



## schumigirl

*Since so much has changed over the last few years, it`s time for an updated thread about the Unlimited Hotel Express Pass. 

Please ask any questions you may not be sure about or offer any info or details I may have missed......all gratefully received! I will be happy to add anything I may have omitted.



WHO IS ELIGIBLE FOR EP AND HOW DO I GET IT?


All guests who stay and are registered at either Portofino Bay, Hard Rock Hotel and Royal Pacific Resort will automatically have the perk of Unlimited Express Pass just by staying there. Up to 5 people in a room is usually the maximum unless you book one of the larger suites.

It is no way connected to your park tickets, so you can purchase park tickets from anywhere as they are not connected. It is the hotel stay that enables you Unlimited EP. 

When you check in, even if your room is not ready, you will be issued with room keys for each person registered in the room. 

As of 2017 Your Express Pass is your room key with your name and dates of your stay on it. It fits easily into Lanyards.

Express Passes are NOT transferable. 

Children under 3 are not required to have an EP as they do not require a park ticket.


**** You do not get this Unlimited EP staying at Sapphire Falls, Aventura or Cabana Bay. You only get Early Entry at these 3 hotels.


CHECK IN TIME?*

*Even though check in is not till 4pm, you can check in as early as 6am and still get room keys and get your EP immediately. Again, you can leave luggage with Bell Services while you head off to the parks.



HOW LONG CAN I USE EP FOR?

From the moment you check in your EP is valid. On your check out day your EP is valid till parks close. So if you have a one night stay at any of the three participating hotels you get 2 FULL days of Unlimited EP.


HOW DO I USE EP?

As you enter a ride area, you will see a sign that shows the EP queue. You will  have to show your room key to the TM to enter the queue and it will either be scanned here or later in the ride queue. The TM can check the date.

WHAT RIDES ARE EP VALID ON?

As of summer 2017 Gringotts, Forbidden Journey, Hogwarts Express DO have EP access. 

Olivanders Wand Experience, Pteranadon Flyers and Kang and Kodos Twirl `n` Hurl ride in Simpsons area DO NOT. If this changes and anything listed here is given EP, I will update accordingly. 


WHAT`S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN PURCHASING EP AND HOTEL PERK EP?

NO difference in using the EP, you all go in the one EP queue. There are two types you can purchase.....one is an Unlimited EP like the hotel perk, you can use it as often as you like. The other is a single use per ride EP......you can only use this once on each ride or attraction. 

Purchasing EP can be done in advance, but when you purchase please note these passes are date specific. So once bought you cannot exchange them for another day. One reason we  recommend you wait and see if they are needed on the days you are in the parks. Weather can affect crowds on so called busy days. They can be purchased all over the inside of parks easily. 

Prices on these vary by crowd levels, check the website for dates and prices.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Theme-Park-Tickets/Universal-Express/Express-Passes.aspx



IS IT JUST FOR RIDES?

No, you can use it for shows like Horror Make up show, Animal Actors on Location, Terminator 2 in Studios. In IOA it`s valid for Poseidon`s Fury and The Eighth Voyage of Sinbad.



IS IT GOOD VALUE?

It certainly is. If you price up the cost of purchasing EP for your family or group, it can work out much cheaper to reserve a room for up to 5 people and get 2 days of EP for less than the cost of buying it separately.


IS HOTEL EP VALID FOR HHN?

No. You would have to purchase a separate EP for access to the houses EP line.*


----------



## macraven

_And another new sticky has been created.


Thank you schumigirl for this much needed information thread!



The sticky that I just retired was 8 years old._
_Information will be added as needed on this new one._

_It is important to present current information to all our readers and help guide them to a stress free vacation._


_Please send a pm to Schumigirl or myself if you have info to add *or *you can post it on this sticky and it will be included to the informational site._


_pictiures of the kiosk for the photo id pass will be included soon in this sticky._


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Thanks for the new information! I didn't realize they were not valid on the HP rides....


----------



## macraven

_Flight of the Hippogriff at IOA, does have an express line_


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you Mac..........appreciate that.

Express Pass machine pics have now been added.......

DisneyMommyMichelle..........I sometimes forget new people aren't always aware of what is and isn't included.......so I'm glad the info was useful to you. It's really only the newest Potter stuff that doesn't have EP yet. 

Dragon Challenge in Potter area also has EP along with the one Mac mentioned, Flight of the Hippogriff.........so, only a few exceptions.


----------



## ilovefh

If part of our party won't be with us at check in can they get their keys when they arrive and then get their express pass?  We're looking at our family arriving in the morning so we can use the express all day and my mom joining us that night and going with us the next day.  Can we leave her key at the front desk so she can get it when she arrives?


----------



## damo

ilovefh said:


> If part of our party won't be with us at check in can they get their keys when they arrive and then get their express pass?  We're looking at our family arriving in the morning so we can use the express all day and my mom joining us that night and going with us the next day.  Can we leave her key at the front desk so she can get it when she arrives?



For sure.  Only one person needs to be there for check-in.  They will be given keys for everyone in their party.  Each person will then take their key to the express pass kiosk in the lobby that will take a photo and print out each express pass.  You can just give your mom her key when she arrives.


----------



## CNYGuy

Staying at RPR, to get express passes and early entry...Have a
*1-Day Park to Park Ticket.  *When I check in at 4 I can print my express passes, but can I go to the parks right away?
Someone at the hotel said that even though it is a one day ticket, it starts when you check in and would be good the next day when we check out also?  Is this true?  Kinda need to know soon as we hadn't planned to be able to go to the parks tonight thinking our tickets were only good tomorrow...


----------



## macraven

A one day park ticket is only valid for the day you use it


The photo express pass card is valid for the day you check in the hotel and the day you check out.

If you want to go to the park the day you check in, you have that 1 day p2p ticket

If you want to go to the park the next day, you need to buy a park ticket

Cheapest way is to upgrade the 1 day ticket you have to a 2 day ticket

You can do this at park guest service or try at the hotel attraction desk in the hotel lobby 

Or you could just hang at the hotel pool once you check in at 4 and do the parks the next day


----------



## bumbershoot

CNYGuy said:


> Someone at the hotel said that even though it is a one day ticket, it starts when you check in and would be good the next day when we check out also?



Oh gracious NO.  

Please give feedback while there about that person so they don't say anything like that to anyone else.


----------



## CNYGuy

Well. Less than impressed with the info received when I called.  I was told by the "ticket" person that my Express Pass was good as soon as I checked in, until the end of the day of check out. Which in retrospect, is true.  What he led me to believe though was not correct.

When we checked in we said we wanted to upgrade to a 2 day pass and they said at RPR they couldn't do that, but I could go to guest services at the park and they could. Really? 

So we tried to take our pics for the Express passes but 2 of the 3 kiosks were down at RPR lobby...no one seemed to be bothered by it at the concierge are. Wasn't told that we needed to print park tickets, thought they were on the room key like at WDW.  You apparently need a lanyard to carry your room key, park ticket, express pass.  There goes another $60 for our party.

Wish I had a nickel for every time I heard a staff member tell a guest that Butterbeer is not  beverage on the dining plan.

I guess overall I was impressed with how Universal appears to nickel and dime you, and we consistently received what seemed to be incorrect information (No one heard of priority seating for guests from the resorts). Loved Wizarding World of Harry Potter, glad the kids got to see it all, including the Hogwarts Express. Also glad we are one and done at Universal.

Looking forward to our next trip to Disney...


----------



## macraven

You were given correct info when you were told the express pass was valid from the time you checked into the deluxe hotel thru the time the park closes on your check out day

But you need to buy park park tickets to get into the parks


----------



## CNYGuy

I get that now, and that was what I thought, until speaking with the ticket person who by the way he said it sounded like my one day park to park was good to go at time of check in...regardless, a nice time but would have done it differently with more consistent information. Thanks.


----------



## macraven

_i can understand that as when you go to a park that is new to you, so much to know before you step foot into the hotel or parks.


it took me 3 different stays before i read any of the brochures the front desk gave me before i ever looked at any of them.

things like which park had early entry, the movie schedule for the pool in the evenings, when the water taxi's began, what the attraction desk will do for hotel guests, etc.....
never read any of it and just put it in a drawer in the hotel room until i was ready to check out......._


----------



## schumigirl

No one had heard of priority seating?

Have to say we have never experienced at Universal/Resorts what you say. 

Some restaurants asked us if we were hotel guests when there was a queue. Priority seating has been around for years......it's not new. We used it a lot last year and previous years and never had an issue with any restaurant not knowing about it......as I said it's not a new thing. 

As for nickel and diming........never felt that at all. Universal has all the extra charges like parking out there for all to see.......not "hidden" in room rates. 

No-one needs a lanyard......they're handy though..........

I understand how you feel about being done with Universal........we're the same with Disney.....haven't gone since 08 and certainly don't feel the need to go back.  Universal for us is a real relaxing vacation.........sorry you never felt it was for you.


----------



## ilovefh

schumigirl said:


> No one had heard of priority seating?
> 
> Have to say we have never experienced at Universal/Resorts what you say.
> 
> Some restaurants asked us if we were hotel guests when there was a queue. Priority seating has been around for years......it's not new. We used it a lot last year and previous years and never had an issue with any restaurant not knowing about it......as I said it's not a new thing.
> 
> As for nickel and diming........never felt that at all. Universal has all the extra charges like parking out there for all to see.......not "hidden" in room rates.
> 
> No-one needs a lanyard......they're handy though..........
> 
> I understand how you feel about being done with Universal........we're the same with Disney.....haven't gone since 08 and certainly don't feel the need to go back.  Universal for us is a real relaxing vacation.........sorry you never felt it was for you.





macraven said:


> _i can understand that as when you go to a park that is new to you, so much to know before you step foot into the hotel or parks.
> 
> 
> it took me 3 different stays before i read any of the brochures the front desk gave me before i ever looked at any of them.
> 
> things like which park had early entry, the movie schedule for the pool in the evenings, when the water taxi's began, what the attraction desk will do for hotel guests, etc.....
> never read any of it and just put it in a drawer in the hotel room until i was ready to check out......._



I don't want to hijack the thread, but this is totally me! Didn't read a thing! For our future trips, what is the priority seating?


----------



## schumigirl

ilovefh said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, but this is totally me! Didn't read a thing! For our future trips, what is the priority seating?



Lol......not hijacking at all........genuine question.

Used mainly in Citywalk......when restaurants are busy......you can use your hotel room key to get ahead of the people who are waiting. 

Last year we were told 50 minute wait at Margaritaville on a Friday night, told them we were hotel guest, showed our room key and wait was down to 10 minutes.

Sometimes, if wait is under 30 minutes they won't utilise it. Have heard if wait is over 90 minutes they won't utilise it either, but we were allowed to "skip the queue" couple of years ago when wait was 2 hours for Margaritaville. 

It's worth it!


----------



## Kivara

Priority seating can be used at most restaurants and shows. You let them know you are a hotel guest, usually asked to show room card for proof. If restaurants acept it, you go on the top of the wait list (after reservations)...if shows accept it, you either get in earlier to opick seats or get designated better seats.


----------



## CNYGuy

schumigirl said:


> No one had heard of priority seating?
> 
> Have to say we have never experienced at Universal/Resorts what you say.
> 
> Some restaurants asked us if we were hotel guests when there was a queue. Priority seating has been around for years......it's not new. We used it a lot last year and previous years and never had an issue with any restaurant not knowing about it......as I said it's not a new thing.
> 
> As for nickel and diming........never felt that at all. Universal has all the extra charges like parking out there for all to see.......not "hidden" in room rates.
> 
> No-one needs a lanyard......they're handy though..........
> 
> I understand how you feel about being done with Universal........we're the same with Disney.....haven't gone since 08 and certainly don't feel the need to go back.  Universal for us is a real relaxing vacation.........sorry you never felt it was for you.



Thanks for the feedback.  We really enjoyed Wizarding World and the kids had a lot of fun. That was most important.
Nice to have options for vacation destinations.  Glad you enjoy your time on holiday when visiting the states!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Are the machines new?  We were at RPR in October and I don't remember them, I'm sure we just used our room keys.


----------



## macraven

Separate ep has been in effect a couple of years

Machines have been there in the hotels a long time


----------



## Kivara

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Are the machines new?  We were at RPR in October and I don't remember them, I'm sure we just used our room keys.



If you mean for Express Passes, not the machines are not new. They are in the lobby, in the room next to the check-in counter. It takes your picture, you accept the picture, then it prints out the Express Pass. Your room key is plastic, and has a Universal themes picture on it, like a gift card. HTH!

Gah! I didn't see mac had already answered you...didn't notice the page 2


----------



## cvrapclark

Total newbie here.  Just starting research for a trip in May.  We are DVC members but want to spend two park days at Universal.  I was going to add a night or two at Universal hotel for express pass.  Since HP is not on the express, can you point me where to read and figure out strategy?


----------



## schumigirl

cvrapclark said:


> Total newbie here.  Just starting research for a trip in May.  We are DVC members but want to spend two park days at Universal.  I was going to add a night or two at Universal hotel for express pass.  Since HP is not on the express, can you point me where to read and figure out strategy?



Have a read of the website www.universalorlando.com

It's as good as a starting point as any. Full of info on everything Universal.....all the info on what is in the parks, where the rides are, first aid and anything you can think of. 

Hotel and Citywalk info in there too.

Read the stickies on these forums too. Lots of info and experiences there. The good thing about Universal is a strategy is not essential. So much easier to navigate.


----------



## bumbershoot

cvrapclark said:


> Total newbie here.  Just starting research for a trip in May.  We are DVC members but want to spend two park days at Universal.  I was going to add a night or two at Universal hotel for express pass.  Since HP is not on the express, can you point me where to read and figure out strategy?



Fwiw, Dragon Challenge and Hippogriff are included with express pass. 

Do the other HP things during early entry and you're golden.


----------



## afc104

Hi
A question we will be arriving Sunday staying onsite at the RPR, express has changed since we were last there when you just showed your room key I just wanted to verify that each person will now have three items they need to carry, their express ticket, their room key and their park passes is that correct.


----------



## macraven

Yes that is correct

Carry 3 cards


----------



## bstnsprts

Just got back from a great 2 night stay at RP.  Everything was great except for those D@#$ Rickshaws.  Don't know how they haven't injured anyone yet.  Ring there bell and your to scatter.  Anyway we bought AP's and plan to return for HHN in October.  My question is, and maybe it's been discussed before, with the opening of Sapphire Falls do you think that Universal has plans to restrict EP's to just HR and PB?  Just received a mailer and HR and PB are classified as Premier Hotels, while RP is listed with SF as a preferred Hotel, with CB as a Prime Value Hotel.


----------



## schumigirl

bstnsprts said:


> Just got back from a great 2 night stay at RP.  Everything was great except for those D@#$ Rickshaws.  Don't know how they haven't injured anyone yet.  Ring there bell and your to scatter.  Anyway we bought AP's and plan to return for HHN in October.  My question is, and maybe it's been discussed before, with the opening of Sapphire Falls do you think that Universal has plans to restrict EP's to just HR and PB?  Just received a mailer and HR and PB are classified as Premier Hotels, while RP is listed with SF as a preferred Hotel, with CB as a Prime Value Hotel.



RPR was reclassified last year.......it wont be losing EP.


----------



## bstnsprts

Thanks!  Been away from the boards for a while and haven't had our AP's for a couple of years.


----------



## macraven

Rpr has and will continue to have the ep perk for their guests


----------



## ALDSMD

Which shows can you use the EP for? Thanks.


----------



## macraven

All of them


----------



## chik1987

I can't seem to find this answer anywhere (I think maybe its super obvious to everyone else lol). Do you automatically get early admission to the park staying in the hotels that you get the EP for? Or is that separate? We want to get the EP and get in early to go to Harry Potter. Just didn't know what the best way to go about doing both. Thanks!


----------



## macraven

All 5 of the onsite hotels allows early entry 
the potter sections are opened during that time 

SF not open yet but will have EE when it does

Rpr , hrh , and pbh has the free ep for registered guests


----------



## chik1987

Thank You macraven!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## WorldWacky

This thread has been incredibly helpful in clearing up some EP confusion for me. Thank you!
We'll be staying at RPR for one night in early August. We have two day park-to-park tickets. I know that everyone keeps saying that Universal is more relaxed and that we won't need a touring plan per se, but it is SO hard to get out of that mindset. The last time we were at Universal, we received free passes to IOA as it had JUST opened. We were the guinea pigs I guess. As two adults we actually rode Pteranodon Flyers together! 
As far as EP goes, do you think Skull Island:Reign of Kong will be excluded like HP and the Forbidden Journey?


----------



## 2buzzboys

Looking to book for September at RPR or the new Sapphire. My deciding factor is the EP. Does any one know if Skull Island or Hulk will be included on the EP ?


----------



## johnaalexis

Not exactly an EP question, but an RPR/ticket question, I've read they have will call counters at RPR, how do those work? We will be arriving very late Sunday around 11pm, and I was kind of hopping we could get our ticket that evening to be able to do EE the next day.


----------



## Bluer101

johnaalexis said:


> Not exactly an EP question, but an RPR/ticket question, I've read they have will call counters at RPR, how do those work? We will be arriving very late Sunday around 11pm, and I was kind of hopping we could get our ticket that evening to be able to do EE the next day.



They have automated machines that you put in your conf number and info to get them. I don't know if they turn them off after a certain hour. I can ask later when I go to the lobby.


----------



## johnaalexis

Bluer101 said:


> They have automated machines that you put in your conf number and info to get them. I don't know if they turn them off after a certain hour. I can ask later when I go to the lobby.


That would be awesome thanks so much!! I was under the impression it was like a counter with an actual person you dealt with. Again thanks so much!!


----------



## macraven

Lobby counter is open 24/7

If you don't see anyone at the counter, they would be in the back room

They keep their eye on the camera and if someone is at the counter , they come out

I was at the counter at 3 am before so that is how I found out  the above


----------



## shh

Opinions requested - if I should post this as a separate thread, just let me know! We're driving up for a Sunday night HHN in late Sept, with one day (Monday) at either studio or IOA, returning home Tues am. Thinking of making this trip a lower budget one staying at Cabana vs trying the preferred. (But was going to splurge on the HHN express pass since the haunted houses are always so busy.)

Do you think we'll sorely miss the free express passes benefit during Monday daytime in the park - is it worth 2 nights at Royal even though we'll only be in the parks 1 day? Or do you think late Sept waits/crowd levels won't be too bad then?

Hoping to book in next day or so...would love your opinions.


----------



## macraven

If you go the second weekend, book your room now

Many standard rooms have already sold out in specific dates already

Rpr for the time period I am going have no standards left but suites which I think are expensive. 

Parks should be fine for the Monday you asked about
Use SRL and avoid long line waits
And try to do EE on Monday 

With Hhn happening only on thur-sun when you are coming, the larger crowds for Hhn should be on Friday/Saturday
Too early to predict if Sunday will have huge crowds
Next day is a work and school day so there will be many leaving earlier that night

If you will only do this one night, ep could be your best friend

You would be able to go thru all 9 houses and see the shows (yaaaa bill and Ted) and the scare zones


----------



## mom2dina

Can I put the express passes for the kids on Lanyards?  or will they have to take them off to swipe?  worried about the losing them, also what happens if they lose them?  will the hotel replace them?  Thank you!!


----------



## macraven

The ep will do fine in a lanyard
That is where I keep mine

You do not have to take them out of the lanyard as they can be scanned in the plastic sleeve

If you lose them, you can have them replaced at the hotel or at guest services in the parks


----------



## mickeyluv'r

macraven said:


> Lobby counter is open 24/7.



We also did a rather late check-in one time, and front desk was staffed. I'm pretty sure we also got our EP right away at the kiosk.

To piggyback on the most recent post, one time we left our room key and EP in the room by accident. We made this discovery shortly after 9am.

I was sent to a smaller GS in the park, that didn't open until 10:30am. We were over by HP, and they couldn't help us at the Hogwart's Express GS window.

I was then sent to a kiosk that was located by Jurassic Park lockers for a EP replacement. 

IMO, it is handy to know there's a kiosk there!


----------



## pbw

Are there any queues that are so amazing we would want to skip the ep line at least once to experience the regular queue?

Looking forward to our first visit in April 2017!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

pbw said:


> Are there any queues that are so amazing we would want to skip the ep line at least once to experience the regular queue?
> 
> Looking forward to our first visit in April 2017!



The HP queues are amazing, though EP won't work to bypass them.

I still haven't done Simpson's without EP. There are jokes there, I'm not sure if you see all of them from ep queue. 

Otherwise, it has been a bit of a while for me. We also sometimes chose single rider, so I'm also thinking of those vs. express pass. 

There are some things to see along the Spiderman queue, but I'm not sure they are = to the wait.

In other cases, the express pass and non ep waiting areas are pretty much the same.  Like for US version of the teacups, you just stand on one side for EP and the other for standby, but all mostly the same view of the ride.


----------



## macraven

So the regular line once for
ET
Mummy
Spider-Man 
MIB
Dr Doom for the story line but listen to what is said over the speakers 

I'm there onsite for a long stay and do the above rides in the regular line at least once

Then I use the ep lines


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> So the regular line once for
> ET
> Mummy
> Spider-Man
> MIB
> Dr Doom for the story line but listen to what is said over the speakers
> 
> I'm there onsite for a long stay and do the above rides in the regular line at least once
> 
> Then I use the ep lines



I don't think I've ever gone through the regular line for Doom??

I'm lazy I guess.........may do it this year when it's quiet.


----------



## macraven

You hear the story line and it adds to the ride you will be going on


----------



## pbw

Thanks!  looking forward to seeing as much as we can!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Just back.  A few of the standby lines happened to be short, so we tried them. The Spiderman queue has some stuff to see, and they have TV's running with Spiderman footage, that adds to the storyline of the ride.  I'm sure I wouldn't wait more than a few extra minutes for it, but it was kind of fun to see all of it.


----------



## hockeybabe

Do you think EP's will be valuable during a Thursday at the end of January? Or should we just stay at CB?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

With the potter gala happening then, yes

When the events end during the day, peeps go to the parks


----------



## hockeybabe

I haven't heard about a Potter Gala...can you please tell me what that is?


----------



## hockeybabe

Ok, I researched it.  Our parks day will be Thursday Jan 26, the day before it starts.  I am thinking I might need the EP.  

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Look up threads of last year with the search button and check out the potter threads about the gala event

Some had discussions regarding crowds

This is an annual event and it sells out 
People come prior to the event or stay after the event to have the time to do the parks 

The potter events happen during the daytime


----------



## friendswithdave

We are a family of 6 (3 adults, 3 kids) looking for recommendations to get Express Pass for as little money as possible for two days / one night during MLK weekend. Right now the best deal appears to be $309 per room (times two!) plus tax. Any other ideas from those more knowledgeable than I? Are there reasonably priced suites that hold six?


----------



## damo

friendswithdave said:


> We are a family of 6 (3 adults, 3 kids) looking for recommendations to get Express Pass for as little money as possible for two days / one night during MLK weekend. Right now the best deal appears to be $309 per room (times two!) plus tax. Any other ideas from those more knowledgeable than I? Are there reasonably priced suites that hold six?



3 adults, 3 kids?  Not sure how recent your kids' ages are in your signature thingy but a 12 year old is still a kid when it comes to hotels at Universal.  They are a kid until they are 18.

The Portofino Suites and Villa Suites at Portofino will fit your family.


----------



## friendswithdave

damo said:


> 3 adults, 3 kids?  Not sure how recent your kids' ages are in your signature thingy but a 12 year old is still a kid when it comes to hotels at Universal.  They are a kid until they are 18.
> 
> The Portofino Suites and Villa Suites at Portofino will fit your family.


Sorry, this is our first trip in 6 years. I haven't updated by sig. All kids are that age plus 6! I will definitely check out the suites, thanks!


----------



## damo

friendswithdave said:


> Sorry, this is our first trip in 6 years. I haven't updated by sig. All kids are that age plus 6! I will definitely check out the suites, thanks!



In that case, two rooms might be your best bet.  The suites have two queen beds and a pullout which probably won't work for older kids.


----------



## macraven

Kids are 18-15-15-13 now based on that info he gave


----------



## TnTWalter

so I have to register all 5 of us on the room I booked...how do I do that? Thanks..


----------



## schumigirl

TnTWalter said:


> so I have to register all 5 of us on the room I booked...how do I do that? Thanks..



You can do it at check in. 

Everyone registered then gets the EP.


----------



## sconnell

schumigirl said:


> Lol......not hijacking at all........genuine question.
> 
> Used mainly in Citywalk......when restaurants are busy......you can use your hotel room key to get ahead of the people who are waiting.
> 
> Last year we were told 50 minute wait at Margaritaville on a Friday night, told them we were hotel guest, showed our room key and wait was down to 10 minutes.
> 
> Sometimes, if wait is under 30 minutes they won't utilise it. Have heard if wait is over 90 minutes they won't utilise it either, but we were allowed to "skip the queue" couple of years ago when wait was 2 hours for Margaritaville.
> 
> It's worth it!




HOLY COW! We've been going to UO, have APs and stay onsite often. Been a while since I checked out these boards and I did not know about this! How did I not know?!?!?


----------



## macraven

It's been in effect for years
Have used it myself



Good you are aware of it now as its one of those gifts for staying onsite


----------



## zebsterama

Apologies - I'm sure it's been asked/answered more than a few times ... but alas I can't find the answer .

Does the express-pass perk (recieved when staying at RP, PF) extend to the new Volcano Water park? i.e just like at Universal Park and IofA? 
I see that EPs are being offered for purchase at Volcano Bay as well.

Thanks!


----------



## pcstang

zebsterama said:


> Apologies - I'm sure it's been asked/answered more than a few times ... but alas I can't find the answer .
> 
> Does the express-pass perk (recieved when staying at RP, PF) extend to the new Volcano Water park? i.e just like at Universal Park and IofA?
> I see that EPs are being offered for purchase at Volcano Bay as well.
> 
> Thanks!


From what I've read, no


----------



## zebsterama

pcstang said:


> From what I've read, no



Thank you & nnnnoooooooo!!!! 

Oh well, that's too bad.


----------



## donnishobson

Since the purchased express passes and hotel express passes now include the Harry Potter rides, can I assume the after 4pm AP express will also apply to the Harry Potter Ride?


----------



## disneyholic family

so glad i saw this thread in time...
i had a throwaway room reserved for sunday night (two weeks from now)....
but DS only wants to go into universal on monday morning..
so i realized the error of my ways...
i just booked a monday night room instead...
so he and his wife can check into that room on monday morning at 6 am...
get their express passes at the kiosk...
then head for early entry at universal for gringotts..

do they need a ticket to be able to get their express pass at the RPR kiosk?

they'll buy a 1 day 2 park ticket....

i wonder how early they sell tickets at the hotel...

maybe i should get them tickets in advance of this?

.


----------



## macraven

_a person only needs his hotel room key in order to create the express pass.

the free ep perk is attached to the hotel, nothing involves the park ticket for that perk.

tickets can be purchased at the hotel attraction desk but they open at 9, or they did when i was there last fall/october.

you can order the park tickets online and pick them up at a kiosk.

they can use the hotel kiosk or the ones outside guest services in the parks.


you do have to provide some info to pick up the tickets thru the kiosk_


----------



## disneyholic family

yes, since i posted i looked online and saw i can buy them to pick up at the kiosk right in the hotel lobby..
i guess that's what we'll do...
i wonder how long it takes to drive from saratoga springs to RPR at 6 in the morning...


----------



## Nubiwan

If I book a night at the Portofino or or Hard Rock, I understand I can get 2 days of EP for whoever is registered in the room.  What is the earliest you can print of the EP tickets on the day you check in?  Can you get them at say after midnight?


----------



## AngelDisney

Nubiwan said:


> If I book a night at the Portofino or or Hard Rock, I understand I can get 2 days of EP for whoever is registered in the room.  What is the earliest you can print of the EP tickets on the day you check in?  Can you get them at say after midnight?


I guess so. I haven't tried that. You use the self-serve machines in the lobby to make the cards. I have a late flight and will be arriving at RPR after 12 am this Saturday. I will try that since I don't think I have time in the morning to make the EP card. I have character breakfast booked the next morning. I will report back to confirm.


----------



## yaya74

Nubiwan said:


> If I book a night at the Portofino or or Hard Rock, I understand I can get 2 days of EP for whoever is registered in the room.  What is the earliest you can print of the EP tickets on the day you check in?  Can you get them at say after midnight?



I checked in at 8am and was able to get EP. I read somewhere that system resets at 7am. You can always call the hotel to find out.


----------



## Karin Menz

Dear disboard members!
I have a question regarding early entry: can you use it on your check in day already?
Thanks and greetings from Austria


----------



## schumigirl

yaya74 said:


> I checked in at 8am and was able to get EP. I read somewhere that system resets at 7am. You can always call the hotel to find out.



We`ve had friends check in around 6am with no problems........wouldn't like to try any earlier than that.



Karin Menz said:


> Dear disboard members!
> I have a question regarding early entry: can you use it on your check in day already?
> Thanks and greetings from Austria



Hello Austria......beautiful country......

Yes, you can use the EE perk on your check in day too.....


----------



## Jennifer Drees

Do they no longer allow going to the parks after 4:00pm if you have a ticket for the next day? When we went about 6 years ago we could do this. It was nice just to walk around HP world and soak in all the details!


----------



## macraven

_Have not heard if that
Free entrance to the park after 4 if your ticket is for the following day

The premier ap had the ep after 4 set up 
_


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

So if what I am reading and hearing is correct, if I check in to PB after 3 pm and get a room key, I do not need to get separate express passes.  I just use the room keys.  But if I check in and my room is not yet ready, I need to print express passes from the kiosk. 

That is a nice update since 2015 when I needed to carry four express passes and four room keys.


----------



## macraven

_When you check in, they issue room keys to all on your reservation.

They will text you the room number when it has been assigned and ready for you to use it.


You can bypass the front desk and go directly to your room.
They are to activate your hotel key so it will work for you when you first use it.


So you will have the hotel card to use for express prior to entering your room.


You could check in early and be allowed to do the early entry with the hotel key card _


----------



## nighttowll

Just got back a couple of weeks ago from RPR. They did not give us traditional express passes with our pictures, but instead had us use our room key only. They acted like this was the new normal. We had no issues in the ride lines. The TMs just scanned the room keys like they would a normal EP. Not sure if this is a change they are making at every hotel, or only RPR. The TM who checked us in made a point to say it was something new RPR had been trying out the last few months, but she made it sound like they had decided to make it permanent now. I didn't pay attention if the machines had been removed or not.


----------



## PacificNWJo

Hello!  In order to get the benefits of the Express Pass, do I need to book my hotel through the Universal Orlando website or can I book the hotel anywhere I want?  Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

PacificNWJo said:


> Hello!  In order to get the benefits of the Express Pass, do I need to book my hotel through the Universal Orlando website or can I book the hotel anywhere I want?  Thank you!



The EP is the perk of staying in either Portofino Bay, Hard Rock or Royal Pacific........

Doesn’t matter where or who you book it with, you’ll get it............


----------



## DisneyPrincessInDisguise

I've got a question about the updated system for the hotel EP. Can I still use them on check out day? I've only booked one night for PB and we are only going to the park on check out day and it's during the busy season so I need the EP.  Also, does anyone know when Will Call Kiosks open in the morning because I need to get the tickets printed on the day we want to use them, which I need to do early so that we can use our hour early into Harry Potter.


----------



## damo

DisneyPrincessInDisguise said:


> I've got a question about the updated system for the hotel EP. Can I still use them on check out day? I've only booked one night for PB and we are only going to the park on check out day and it's during the busy season so I need the EP.  Also, does anyone know when Will Call Kiosks open in the morning because I need to get the tickets printed on the day we want to use them, which I need to do early so that we can use our hour early into Harry Potter.



Yup, no problem there.  Will Call Kiosks are always open at the hotels.  They are just computer terminals.


----------



## DisneyPrincessInDisguise

damo said:


> Yup, no problem there.  Will Call Kiosks are always open at the hotels.  They are just computer terminals.



Thank you!


----------



## Cruise-n-2015

Ohh my brain! So much to learn for our first visit.
We will be staying at SF Falls and do have express passes, I’m assuming since they aren’t part of the hotel package the person on the phone just added them to the hotel / ticket package.
So where will we pick up our express passes if they are not part of SF?


2-Park 4-Day Park to Park + Universal Express Unlimited Ticket

Ahhhhh lol


----------



## damo

Cruise-n-2015 said:


> Ohh my brain! So much to learn for our first visit.
> We will be staying at SF Falls and do have express passes, I’m assuming since they aren’t part of the hotel package the person on the phone just added them to the hotel / ticket package.
> So where will we pick up our express passes if they are not part of SF?
> 
> 
> 2-Park 4-Day Park to Park + Universal Express Unlimited Ticket
> 
> Ahhhhh lol



It should say in your package information that you pick them up at a will call kiosk.  There is one in the lobby.


----------



## PPFlight75

This will only be my second Universal stay so I'm a little confused about the express pass.

I was thinking of going through my travel agent for the package (room and tickets for Hard Rock) but I found on a ticket discount site that I can do a room only for Hard Rock and also purchase my tickets. Will I still get the express pass even though it is not a package?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PPFlight75

PPFlight75 said:


> This will only be my second Universal stay so I'm a little confused about the express pass.
> 
> I was thinking of going through my travel agent for the package (room and tickets for Hard Rock) but I found on a ticket discount site that I can do a room only for Hard Rock and also purchase my tickets. Will I still get the express pass even though it is not a package?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I went back and re-read the first post. Look like it is only based on the hotel reservation.


----------



## macraven

You are correct 
Any hotel guest at hrh receives unlimited usage of the express lines

It is a hotel perk separate from
Universal


----------



## pattyw

Just want to add that we just returned and used our keys for EP.  They are now taking your picture when they scan your key. This is new.


----------



## macraven

_IM glad you posted that info 
This is the first time I have read about taking your pictures 

Is it the same as what they were doing October last year?
Where you could opt out at cat and the hat and Spider-Man rides for the eye recognition pictures?

It was optional back then and I took a pass in it

Appreciate the heads up on this!_


----------



## pattyw

Not sure about it being optional- they just asked us to look at the camera and snapped our pictures. But we didn't ask if we could opt out.   I looked back when we moved and it looked like two pictures were up.  So, they are comparing pictures when they take it I guess??

Oh and I just remembered the picture was not at all EP rides yet. It was at Kong, Spiderman, Trolley ride in Seuss land, Mummy.  The other EP rides we went on - Cat in the Hat, ET didn't have the picture.  We only did those rides this visit so not sure about the others.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for that info
Last October signage was up
And explained the reason for the photos for the two rides I mentioned 

It stated you could opt out on the picture taking 
Some trial run on eye recognition in the ep line 

Sounds like things will change for those with the ep lines
Maybe if a person is in the system with the eye recognition set up, it might help the ep lines to stay moving and not get backed up?_


----------



## pattyw

Yes- always a good thing when the line can move faster!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, TM mentioned it would be up and running for everyone soon........


----------



## pattyw

Yes- the sign wasn't there so the test must be over.  They don't have it at all of the EP rides yet.


----------



## cschaaf

That was our experience over Christmas, too. EP was our room key. Some of the rides had the facial recognition setup - I specifically remember Mummy, Kong and MIB. I think I remember Minions having it, too.

We didn't have pictures taken before entering the park. So, they scan you when you are in a queue - they must save the first scan as the reference point.

We saw a few of the screens and it would show two images of you to compare. We thought about switching tickets just to see what would happen, but we never did.

There may have been an 'opt out' sign somewhere, but we never saw it.


----------



## RalphinSC

LOL. Somehow, during our recent trip, the photo recognition ended up storing my son's picture for both himself and me. We never bothered getting it corrected, I just let him go right in front of me for any express pass rides and then explain it to the attendant.


----------



## dex

So basically today, if I come alone (without the rest of the family gang) at 6am, I can check in and get all the room keys which act as the EP?

No need for photo taken of all family members?

Thank you


----------



## macraven

_I was last at the hotel and parks in October 

It was in the ep line where the photos were being taken not the hotel 


Have not read any recent posts if this process is still going on_


----------



## hhoope01

I'm at the parks right now.  There are no pictures taken during hotel check-in and yes, some of the rides now take/check your picture at the ride itself (not on your card any longer.)

So yes, one person can check-in for the group, get the room keys/EPs and then meet up with everyone at a later time/location.


----------



## cschaaf

dex said:


> So basically today, if I come alone (without the rest of the family gang) at 6am, I can check in and get all the room keys which act as the EP?
> 
> No need for photo taken of all family members?
> 
> Thank you


Did this at Christmas. I checked in and got everyone's cards. The rest of the family was in the lobby, but they were sitting way over by baggage services and no one ever asked to see them.


----------



## RalphinSC

macraven said:


> _I was last at the hotel and parks in October
> 
> It was in the ep line where the photos were being taken not the hotel
> 
> 
> Have not read any recent posts if this process is still going on_



Yes, you can get the cards for absent family members. We did that for our cousin who joined us for a night on our last trip. Got his room key at check-in with his info on it and he used it for Express when he got into town the next day.


----------



## macraven

RalphinSC said:


> Yes, you can get the cards for absent family members. We did that for our cousin who joined us for a night on our last trip. Got his room key at check-in with his info on it and he used it for Express when he got into town the next day.


_Not sure why you quoted me

I was referring to last year when the trial set up was being done for face recognition in the park at Spider-Man 
Wasn’t talking about the hotel check in and getting hotel cards_


----------



## cnjmom

I read through the entire thread and don't see an update to this (although I could have missed it)...so I figure I'll ask.

I know that Volcano Bay did not have hotel Express Pass when it opened last year.  However, my DH was looking at Universal's website the other night and noticed that on the page with the participating attractions for Express Pass at each park, there were 10 listed for Volcano Bay.  Is this new?  We already have our tickets for all three parks, so whether or not Express pass is accepted isn't going to affect our decision to visit Volcano Bay--but if it is in effect for some of the rides at Volcano Bay, it could change our plans for each day.

If anyone can confirm, that would be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## macraven

The first forum section has a sticky for volcano bay

I believe you will find more info there that you need

(Volcano Bay Question and Info )

When you read that sticky start with the top of the last page

Current info would be found there
People post new info as it changes


----------



## RalphinSC

macraven said:


> _Not sure why you quoted me
> 
> I was referring to last year when the trial set up was being done for face recognition in the park at Spider-Man
> Wasn’t talking about the hotel check in and getting hotel cards_




LOL! Quoted wrong person! was meaning to quote cschaaf immediately above me. Sorry, macraven


----------



## macraven

_That’s okay Ralph 




I can be a dizzy blonde at times and started to think, ok what did I do this time
_


----------



## HuskieJohn

Has anyone ever done a throwaway room at the Lowes Portofino just for the UEPs, early entry and other benefits?

I see in the OP that we can check in at 6am.  How long does it take to check in then get from that hotel to the parks?

Do we actually have to check in at the hotel or is there an electronic check in like the Mouse?

Do you need to actually check out or is that automatic?


----------



## schumigirl

HuskieJohn said:


> Has anyone ever done a throwaway room at the Lowes Portofino just for the UEPs, early entry and other benefits?
> 
> I see in the OP that we can check in at 6am.  How long does it take to check in then get from that hotel to the parks?
> 
> Do you need to actually check out or is that automatic?



Yes, you can check in as early as 6am. 

From PB you can take the boat or walk. Walking takes approx 15 minutes from there depending on how fast you walk. 

You will already have paid your room if it’s just one night so no need to check out.


----------



## hhoope01

HuskieJohn said:


> Has anyone ever done a throwaway room at the Lowes Portofino just for the UEPs, early entry and other benefits?
> 
> I see in the OP that we can check in at 6am.  How long does it take to check in then get from that hotel to the parks?
> 
> Do we actually have to check in at the hotel or is there an electronic check in like the Mouse?
> 
> Do you need to actually check out or is that automatic?


I just finished a nice week stay.  We had a room at CBR for 7 nights (for about $96/night).  I also got a room for 1 night at PBR, actually two non-contiguous nights to maximize the 2 days of EP for each night.  Staying 7 nights at CBR gave me the best SMSM rate, but if I tried to make multiple reservations for fewer nights, the CBR rate went up significantly, enough that it cost me more over the whole stay than paying for the weekly rate. 

Note for me, I have a bunch of American Airlines miles and used those for the PBR hotel nights.  In general, I wouldn't recommend that as it cost me about 28-30K miles which is just more than a milesaver round-trip flight within the continental US.  But I have so many miles that it didn't bother me.  I was willing to use those miles to get the EPs as I value those very much (even during a slow week like the 1st week of February.)  

As for checking-out, you can just call the hotel and tell them you have left.  They can email you the final bill.  But one thing about having the room there is the "pull" to pack a night bag just to stay there, if only to "check out the room".    When I made my reservations, I had no plans to stay at PBR for either of the nights there, but my daughter had other plans.


----------



## Koz

As a long time DW visitor, we've grown accustomed to the magic bands and the convenience of just "tapping" your wrist.  It's going to take a little bit of getting used to either (a) hanging a lanyard around each of our necks or (b) having one person responsible for taking out the express passes before every ride. Here's to hoping that Universal follows what they are doing with the Tapu Tapu @ Volcano Bay and that they get on the RFID bandwagon.


----------



## KTJ

Thanks so much to everyone who updates these boards! We were in Universal for the first time last year and I am just now reading about the priority seating - we stayed on property. lol! So much information to absorb. My husband and daughters are making a bucket list trip to Italy in March. My son didn't want to be on a plane that long so we're zipping back down to Universal for a little fun while they're gone. Once again, I am tremendously thankful for the Disboard intel!


----------



## schumigirl

KTJ said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who updates these boards! We were in Universal for the first time last year and I am just now reading about the priority seating - we stayed on property. lol! So much information to absorb. My husband and daughters are making a bucket list trip to Italy in March. My son didn't want to be on a plane that long so we're zipping back down to Universal for a little fun while they're gone. Once again, I am tremendously thankful for the Disboard intel!



Thank you!!

I`m so glad the threads on here have been a help to you........there is a lot of info to take in, especially for first timers.......

Hope you have a lovely trip with your son


----------



## chrissyc72

Am I the only one that wishes the express pass was only offered to hotel guests on site. I hate that anyone can buy them. That should be an extra perk for us staying on site.


----------



## macraven

_With the 3 hotels including free unlimited ep, it keeps those hotels at a high occupancy 

Money maker for Loews 

Even with the purchase of the ep for the general public, ep lines still save a lot of wait time_


----------



## lschism

I have stayed several times onsite for extended trips to universal but this is the first time I will be getting a room that we are not staying in only for the passes for a quick 2 day trip. Just so I am clear I am trying to confirm that Only one person needs to check in and will receive the hotel keys for the whole group and no one needs to get their photo made at the kiosk any longer. Is this correct? What information is requested at check in for all the room keys just the first and last name of each guest? Finally if I reserve and pay for one night in 2 rooms under my name for 1 adult and 4 kids in each room - total of 2 adults 8 kids (there is another actual adult in our party not just me.) Can I check in for both rooms and get all 10 keys since they will be in my name and already paid for or do I need to change the name on one reservation to the other adult's name and she will have to check in also? Thanks


----------



## hhoope01

No photos to get the room keys and the room keys are now the EPs for the parks.  And I didn't have to point to everyone in my party to get them a room key (most were not at the front desk at all.)

So you should be able to check-in, get the keys for the whole party without them being there.


----------



## macraven

lschism said:


> I have stayed several times onsite for extended trips to universal but this is the first time I will be getting a room that we are not staying in only for the passes for a quick 2 day trip. Just so I am clear I am trying to confirm that Only one person needs to check in and will receive the hotel keys for the whole group and no one needs to get their photo made at the kiosk any longer. Is this correct? What information is requested at check in for all the room keys just the first and last name of each guest? Finally if I reserve and pay for one night in 2 rooms under my name for 1 adult and 4 kids in each room - total of 2 adults 8 kids (there is another actual adult in our party not just me.) Can I check in for both rooms and get all 10 keys since they will be in my name and already paid for or do I need to change the name on one reservation to the other adult's name and she will have to check in also? Thanks


_Not sure if I read your questions correctly 

Yes first and last name of each guest on the hotel room card

5 to a room

If more than 2 peeps 18 and over are in the same room, there is a surcharge for additional adults
$35 + tax per night 

Suggest you contact the hotel to see if it’s an issue to be on both room ressie and do check in for all 10 peeps 

5/23/18
came back to post it is now $35 for additional adults 18 +
first two adults no extra charge_


----------



## M0therfletcher

macraven said:


> If more than 2 peeps 18 and over are in the same room, there is a surcharge for additional adults $25 + tax per night


I hope this doesn't hold true for the Villa Parlor Suite.  I guess I would argue that 2 adults are in the bedroom and 2 adults are in the parlor.  So it is not the same room.  In fact the parlor will have its own entry key.


----------



## macraven

_Not sure how it will be charged.
If it is the same room number, just don't know.

Suggest you contact the hotel for current info and policy.

I updated my post of 3/2/18 as the third "adult" and additional is now a $35 + tax per night added fee._


----------



## Paula Sample

* IS IT JUST FOR RIDES?*


----------



## macraven

Paula Sample said:


> * IS IT JUST FOR RIDES?*



_The ep is for rides and shows(entertainment such as horror 
Make up show, animal actors on parade, etc)_


----------



## FireflyFi

This has probably been asked before, but I don't know how to search for such a question, so apologies in advance. I'm thinking about booking a stay at a deluxe hotel with a booking at a value hotel at either end of the stay. We'll likely be driving, so let's assume we arrive in the middle of the day on a Monday and stay at a value hotel. Move over to a deluxe hotel on Tuesday, have the EP from first thing in the morning. Stay until Thursday night, checkout of the deluxe hotel, checkin to the value Friday morning, so we still have the EP for all of Friday. Checkout Saturday and drive home. Does that plan make sense? And any opinion on whether the hassle of moving hotels twice would be worth it?


----------



## pattyw

FireflyFi said:


> This has probably been asked before, but I don't know how to search for such a question, so apologies in advance. I'm thinking about booking a stay at a deluxe hotel with a booking at a value hotel at either end of the stay. We'll likely be driving, so let's assume we arrive in the middle of the day on a Monday and stay at a value hotel. Move over to a deluxe hotel on Tuesday, have the EP from first thing in the morning. Stay until Thursday night, checkout of the deluxe hotel, checkin to the value Friday morning, so we still have the EP for all of Friday. Checkout Saturday and drive home. Does that plan make sense? And any opinion on whether the hassle of moving hotels twice would be worth it?



So you'll have EP on Tuesday- Friday. The day of your check in until the end of your checkout day. It's always easier to stay in the same hotel, but if you don't mind switching hotels, you can save a lot of $$.  We've switched room categories in the same hotel during our stays to save $$.  If we check in late, we don't book club level.  Whatever keeps the travel budget in check is worth it to me!


----------



## macraven

_Using what you have, I'll say,

Monday stay at a value hotel, check out early the next day and check into the deluxe hotel by 7:00 am.

You will have the free unlimited express pass for Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday until park closes.

But, you check out of the deluxe hotel on Friday and check into the value hotel same Friday.
Go back to the parks and use your deluxe hotel key card for the ep lines usage.

The parking fees for the deluxe hotel will not include Friday as long as you move your car before midnight.
Parking fees at the value hotels are cheaper than the deluxe parking.

Many peeps will check out early from the deluxe and check into the value early like 7ish in order to be able to do early entry.
_


----------



## FireflyFi

Thanks a lot for the responses ☺ we've been trying to get back to Universal all year, and haven't been able to fit it into the budget. I don't want to go for just a couple of days, and I know I could stay in a value the whole time, but I think the combination of a better hotel room and the express pass makes it worth staying at a deluxe hotel. With this idea I can justify it a little more as I'm maximizing the value. Oh and especially thanks for the parking tip! I wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## pattyw

FireflyFi said:


> Thanks a lot for the responses ☺ we've been trying to get back to Universal all year, and haven't been able to fit it into the budget. I don't want to go for just a couple of days, and I know I could stay in a value the whole time, but I think the combination of a better hotel room and the express pass makes it worth staying at a deluxe hotel. With this idea I can justify it a little more as I'm maximizing the value. Oh and especially thanks for the parking tip! I wouldn't have thought of that.



It's great that you can do the 2 nights at a deluxe with EP! It will make it possible for you to do so much at the parks with minimal waits! You are going to have an amazing time!


----------



## maryj11

Koz said:


> As a long time DW visitor, we've grown accustomed to the magic bands and the convenience of just "tapping" your wrist.  It's going to take a little bit of getting used to either (a) hanging a lanyard around each of our necks or (b) having one person responsible for taking out the express passes before every ride. Here's to hoping that Universal follows what they are doing with the Tapu Tapu @ Volcano Bay and that they get on the RFID bandwagon.


I have been going to Disney every year since 2010. We have decided to try Universal our next trip. I was just thinking the same thing about wishing they had magic bands like Disney.  I have only begun to plan so I know nothing lol.


----------



## RKS03

Great thread.  I’m thinking of ending a Disney trip with a night at one of the universal hotels that include the express pass.  I understand I can get the room keys in the morning (say 8am) and then head to the park and they’ll hold our bags at bell services. 

 My question is how much trouble is it to retrieve the bags? Would they bring it to the room when it’s available ala Disney? Just wondering how much trouble it would be to get our stuff if coming back from the park at 9pm.

Thanks.


----------



## cschaaf

RKS03 said:


> Great thread.  I’m thinking of ending a Disney trip with a night at one of the universal hotels that include the express pass.  I understand I can get the room keys in the morning (say 8am) and then head to the park and they’ll hold our bags at bell services.
> 
> My question is how much trouble is it to retrieve the bags? Would they bring it to the room when it’s available ala Disney? Just wondering how much trouble it would be to get our stuff if coming back from the park at 9pm.
> 
> Thanks.


At Universal, they will text you when your room is ready. You can return to the resort any time after that. Go to the check-in desk and they will key your card(s) for your room. You can then walk over to the baggage services desk and let them know you are ready for your bags and you can head up to your room. Your bags will be delivered shortly after. No trouble at all.


----------



## Sue M

RKS03 said:


> Great thread.  I’m thinking of ending a Disney trip with a night at one of the universal hotels that include the express pass.  I understand I can get the room keys in the morning (say 8am) and then head to the park and they’ll hold our bags at bell services.
> 
> My question is how much trouble is it to retrieve the bags? Would they bring it to the room when it’s available ala Disney? Just wondering how much trouble it would be to get our stuff if coming back from the park at 9pm.
> 
> Thanks.


Bell service works the same as WDW, you can either stop at the luggage desk on your way to your room, or phone down to get your luggage delivered to room.


----------



## Sue M

So, no more 3 cards? Ticket, room key plus EP photo card?  That’s great!  I still have my lanyard that came with photo Pass last time we were at Universal. That comes in handy for EP.


----------



## Sue M

maryj11 said:


> I have been going to Disney every year since 2010. We have decided to try Universal our next trip. I was just thinking the same thing about wishing they had magic bands like Disney.  I have only begun to plan so I know nothing lol.


I found the touring plans on The Orlando Informer very useful.


----------



## maryj11

Sue M said:


> I found the touring plans on The Orlando Informer very useful.


Ok thank you!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

So, is the room key, express pass and ticket all on one card? I am jumping the gun as our trip isnt for a bit; just excited. Also I booked the package and paying for everything but I put my mom's name on the second room. Can I check in for her or does she have to do that herself?


----------



## damo

Vicki Rickerd said:


> So, is the room key, express pass and ticket all on one card? I am jumping the gun as our trip isnt for a bit; just excited. Also I booked the package and paying for everything but I put my mom's name on the second room. Can I check in for her or does she have to do that herself?



Tickets are not on your room key.  The room key and express pass are on one key.


----------



## Nsaudra

I noticed that hotwire has the lowes sapphire hotel for 233 a night on a  fire deal,  has anyone done this does it still come with the express passes?

For this hotel offer: 4* HOTWIRE Universal Orlando Resort for $233 Free Internet Pet Friendly Smoke Free Fitness Pool Restaurant Business Hi-Speed Internet ==> Universal's Loews Sapphire Falls Resort


----------



## damo

Nsaudra said:


> I noticed that hotwire has the lowes sapphire hotel for 233 a night on a  fire deal,  has anyone done this does it still come with the express passes?
> 
> For this hotel offer: 4* HOTWIRE Universal Orlando Resort for $233 Free Internet Pet Friendly Smoke Free Fitness Pool Restaurant Business Hi-Speed Internet ==> Universal's Loews Sapphire Falls Resort



Sapphire Falls does not come with express and never has.  $233 is really not a deal.  I don't think Sapphire Falls is a 4 star hotel either.  It is rated as one of the value hotels at Universal and is usually about $150/night with an annual pass (which is what I consider to be a good deal).


----------



## Erica_Haley

Nsaudra said:


> I noticed that hotwire has the lowes sapphire hotel for 233 a night on a  fire deal,  has anyone done this does it still come with the express passes?
> 
> For this hotel offer: 4* HOTWIRE Universal Orlando Resort for $233 Free Internet Pet Friendly Smoke Free Fitness Pool Restaurant Business Hi-Speed Internet ==> Universal's Loews Sapphire Falls Resort


Like Damo said, SF does not come with express. Also, I booked Royal Pacific (which comes with express) for $194 just a couple nights ago with the florida resident discount so I definitely wouldn't consider that a good deal.


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

Planning 1st time Universal trip, so know little to nothing.  We are a family of 4 (kids 6&11) who are not thrill-ride people.  Going end of June and we are ok getting to parks 1st thing.  (We almost always rope drop at WDW.)  We are going almost exclusively for Harry Potter world, with some character interaction/kid rides/shows thrown in the mix (depending on what I find -- like I said, we know nothing).  Was looking into staying at one of the premier results to get "free EP", based on friends' recommendations, but am now wondering if added expense is worth it for a family like ours.

Would LOVE suggestions/input from experienced Universal goers, because we could really use the money savings if the EP isn't necessary for a trip like ours.


----------



## macraven

_The ep is worth its weight in gold to many of us 

Three of the onsite hotels includes them for all in your party 
Unlimited ride usage !

Figure out what the costs would be for your family if you bought the ep and include total room costs for the prefer and value hotels 

Most times you can come out ahead paying for the deluxe stay _


----------

